
Building a data warehouse with MySQL and Perl - imp
http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/databases/2007/04/12/building-a-data-warehouse-with-mysql-and-perl.html
======
sbraford
When I think of a data warehouse, I think of a huuuuuge database to rule all
databases. This sounds more just like one big database.

(I used to be a mini-DBA at SBC, which reportedly had the 2nd largest
commercial data warehouse in the world. Wal-Mart is #1.)

